# Incra Gauge - precision marking gauge



## richgreer

Thanks for the review. I thought I had seen every tool on the market for woodworking but I had never seen or heard of this gauge before. I see it sells for $15.99 on Amazon. I'll have to get me one.


----------



## mmax

I've used this tool for the past 10 years and could not live without it. There is not a single project I ever built that this tool did not play a part.

Thanks for reminding me what a great tool it is.


----------



## JohnGray

What is the material it is made of?
And thanks for the post.


----------



## russv

MMAX,
had mine for 10 years and a day. lol

it is a great tool. my is right by my TS for height and fence settings

russv


----------



## RandyMarine

Thank you very much for the review. The next item for the shopping list.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review a new one on me,


----------



## jimc

I got one of these recently and have found it to be very useful. Hadn't thought of using it to mark mortises, but sure looks like it would work well in the picture you provided! I do find it difficult to measure fence settings with this gauge, though it is great for blade & router bit height adjustments.

Jim


----------

